# iso (90001-2000)



## amirabogliel (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
انا جايبلكم مواصفه الايزو 9001 لعام 2000 نسخه انجليزي ونسخه عربي 


اللغه النجليزيه http://www.4shared.com/file/79210543/45a11051/ISO_9001-2000_e.html


اللغه العربيه http://www.4shared.com/file/79210690/6b4081ff/ISO_9001-2000__AR_.html

اتمني لكم الاستفاده


----------



## رئيس جمهورية مصر (24 فبراير 2009)

ماشي ياعم امير اشكرك جدا عليها وان كان بجد كان نفسي تاخد التخصص ده في مشروعك عموما انا عايز اعرف انت عامل ايه دلوقتي في مشروع السيكس سيجما وخلصتوا ولا لسا عموما ربنا يوفقكم انت ومحمد يسر


----------



## م_ خليل (18 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لهذا المنتدى الرائع*

شكرا لكل اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع على هذا المجهود الرائع الى الامام


----------



## قلوب صافيه (30 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم كثيرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم الكابساوى (1 يوليو 2009)

*تحديث فى المواصفة 9001*

*الاخوة الزملاء
حدث تعديل للمواصفة الدولية 9001 
واليكم النسخة بعد التعديل
وجزاكم الله خيراً
*:77::77::77:​


----------



## رؤى الجودة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم يداكم على المواصفة


----------

